# Internet durch Lan Kabel zu wlan



## Tiz92 (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich hoffe das ist der richtige Ort für das Thema.

Also mein Nachbar hat ein normalen ADSL Vertrag und ein normales Modem welches Wifi macht und ein paar Lan Anschlüsse hat. 

Meine Theorie ist nun dass ich einen Lan Kabel an sein Modem machen kann, diesen Kabel dann zu mir her lege und ihn dann an ein Gerät welches Wifi macht (bitte zeigt mir so ein Gerät, keine Ahnung wie es heißt oder ob es geht)  anschließe..

Geht sowas? Wie heißt das Gerät welches Wifi macht ? Könnt ihr mir ein Link geben?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OXTvrFwAETU 

Sowas geht oder?

Asus WL-330N3G Universaler 6-in-1 Wireless LAN Adapter: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r


----------



## Tiz92 (9. Oktober 2015)

Weiß keiner was?


----------



## keinnick (9. Oktober 2015)

Das was Du vermutlich suchst, ist ein WLAN Access Point: Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de für: wlan access point: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. Oktober 2015)

Dafür kann man auch jeden stinknormalen WLAN fähigen Router nehmen. Einfach DHCP ausschalten damit der sich nicht mit dem Router vom Nachbarn in die Wolle bekommt und ab dafür. Ich unterstelle mal das das "Modem" des Nachbarn eine Kombination aus Router und Modem darstellt, denn wenn der Nachbar nur ein Modem und keinen Router hätte, dann könnte auch nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig ins Netz. Wie in den guten alten Zeiten des 56k Modems.


----------



## Tiz92 (9. Oktober 2015)

TessaKavanagh schrieb:


> Dafür kann man auch jeden stinknormalen WLAN fähigen Router nehmen. Einfach DHCP ausschalten damit der sich nicht mit dem Router vom Nachbarn in die Wolle bekommt und ab dafür. Ich unterstelle mal das das "Modem" des Nachbarn eine Kombination aus Router und Modem darstellt, denn wenn der Nachbar nur ein Modem und keinen Router hätte, dann könnte auch nur ein Gerät gleichzeitig ins Netz. Wie in den guten alten Zeiten des 56k Modems.



Ja du hast Recht. Ich kenn mich in der Materie nicht so aus 

Auf jeden Fall brauch ich noch ein sehr langes Ethernet Kabel um vom Router bis in mein Haus zu kommen.. so  >50 meter.


----------



## Thaurial (9. Oktober 2015)

Mit dem Kabel solltest Du die wenigsten Probleme bekommen, einfach CAT5E oder CAT6 Kabel nehmen


----------



## TessaKavanagh (9. Oktober 2015)

Freistehende Häuser? Verlegung durch den "Garten"?
Da kann es wohl das ein oder andere Problem bei geben wie man so hört (keine eigenen Erfahrungen damit).
Irgendwas mit Elektrizität (mimimi nerdgefasel mimimi) war da. Das Wort Potenzialausgleich könnte auch mal gefallen sein. 
Je nach Budget vielleicht nicht elektrisch leitende LWL verlegen? Preisregionen dürften dann inklusive Wandler vermutlich so ~ 600 -700 € sein.

habe das ganze auch in meiner Wohnung gemacht, allerdings ist da alles Indoor, da nur zwei Wohnungen im selben Haus miteinander verbunden werden. Der Heizungsschacht ist da sehr hilfreich


----------



## Thaurial (9. Oktober 2015)

Hehe ja klar, wenn das Kabel ungesichert irgendwo in der Gegend rumhängt oder im Matsch liegt, dann sollte man schon mit Problemen rechnen..

Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass "indoor" Verhältnisse vorliegen...


----------



## Tiz92 (9. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt schon ein Plastikrohr.. (~10cm durchmesser) in dem nix drin ist aber unsere Häuser verbindet über den Garten und welches gut isoliert ist. Wir leben auf dem Land, also ist kein anderes Haus in der Nähe oder sonst eine Leitung.


----------



## Kusanar (9. Oktober 2015)

-----
kann man löschen... zu spät gesehen dass schon jemand geantwortet hat...


----------

